# Should have stayed home today... (a bit long)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My initial thought reading this, did you check his mouth for an injury?

My Faelan did this once - it ended up he had one of those nasty pricker balls thingees stuck in his umm, privates but he stopped running before he dropped th ebumper.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> My initial thought reading this, did you check his mouth for an injury?
> 
> My Faelan did this once - it ended up he had one of those nasty pricker balls thingees stuck in his umm, privates but he stopped running before he dropped th ebumper.


I did think about that. The trouble was that he eagerly retrieved the bumper HE wanted to retrieve. He is weird and sometimes picks a favorite (all of mine are from the exact same pack, so they are exactly the same). If I threw that one, awesome, he's off and running, retrieves just fine. So I think he was just being a butt about what I wanted versus what HE wanted.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Riot proved today he is a DOG. They all have those days that the DOG takes over. Don't sweat it, he could be awsome tomorrow. Thats what keeps us training, work through the trouble and find that little nugget that keeps the team working.
Jim


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

marsh mop said:


> Riot proved today he is a DOG. They all have those days that the DOG takes over. Don't sweat it, he could be awsome tomorrow. Thats what keeps us training, work through the trouble and find that little nugget that keeps the team working.
> Jim


Are you saying Riot isn't "special"!  You're right. Thanks for the reminder that he is, after, just a dog. And I love him no matter what.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So THAT's what they mean by the DOG DAYS OF SUMMER!
Marie, Lord knows we have our share of those days. I know how frustrating it is. I keep saying Tito needs to learn there's no "I" in "T-E-A-M". 
It gets better.
(so I hear, lol)




marsh mop said:


> Riot proved today he is a DOG. They all have those days that the DOG takes over. Don't sweat it, he could be awsome tomorrow. Thats what keeps us training, work through the trouble and find that little nugget that keeps the team working.
> Jim


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hang in there Marie.. things should look better tomorrow...Better luck tomorrow!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> So THAT's what they mean by the DOG DAYS OF SUMMER!
> Marie, Lord knows we have our share of those days. I know how frustrating it is. I keep saying Tito needs to learn there's no "I" in "T-E-A-M".
> It gets better.
> (so I hear, lol)


No "I" in "TEAM" but there is one in "TITO" !!!! 
Don't worry, I sent Fisher to a blind today, he did wonderful on it, got to the pile, and put on the most ridiculous shopping spree I've ever seen, must have picked up and dropped all 6 bumpers at least twice, and culminated in digging at one in the sand until I yelled at him to HERE DUMBA$$!!!! (FYI my transmitter was dead today! LOL)
Don't worry, just back up with Riot and I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, THAT's Tito's problem!!!!!!!
Try "bonehead" instead of "dumba$$". I get a better response to that 




K9-Design said:


> No "I" in "TEAM" but there is one in "TITO" !!!!
> Don't worry, I sent Fisher to a blind today, he did wonderful on it, got to the pile, and put on the most ridiculous shopping spree I've ever seen, must have picked up and dropped all 6 bumpers at least twice, and culminated in digging at one in the sand until I yelled at him to HERE DUMBA$$!!!! (FYI my transmitter was dead today! LOL)
> Don't worry, just back up with Riot and I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Did the pinched nerve feeling go away?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Did the pinched nerve feeling go away?


Yes, I am feeling MUCH better! Very weird. I've never felt that way before and hope to never again. 

Today was better training wise. Not back to where he was, but much better than yesterday. I started with FF and just did a little bit on each of the four bumpers that I was going to use. He struggled on casting and then started dropping bumpers on the way to me. So I pinched him and helped him keep it in his mouth for a few times, just so he would get the idea that he had to keep it in his mouth allllll the way to me and even into heel position. That was the morning session. Then this evening we went out again. His casting was pretty crappy, but his delivery to hand was awesome! So I decided that was a win. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get any training in the next few days. This time change cuts majorly into my training time. Then Saturday is down with the Dahls. Hoping I can get at least one more session in before that. I don't want to go work with some pros with Riot being a brat....


----------

